# my schwinn bmx hurricane 5-speed on ebay



## j69rr (Mar 26, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-HURRICA...786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa9c70e82

 hit see other items and see my schwinn tornado bmx
thanks for looking

 john


----------

